# Introducing myself



## Kristy37

Kristy, 37 happily married.

Came here to discuss my recent infidelity, but likely will discuss others things as well.

Thanks


----------



## RebuildingMe

Kristy37 said:


> Kristy, 37 happily married.
> 
> Came here to discuss my recent infidelity, but likely will discuss others things as well.
> 
> Thanks


“Happily married”. I wonder if your husband would agree with that??


----------



## BeyondRepair007

Kristy37 said:


> Kristy, 37 happily married.
> 
> Came here to discuss my recent infidelity, but likely will discuss others things as well.
> 
> Thanks


@Kristy37 Welcome to TAM!

I hope you get what you need from here. I can see by your other thread that you’re getting lots of advice and comments. TAM has a lot of compassionate people with great advice, and also a lot of people that were hurt badly by infidelity.

So put on your armor and engage with folks. Ignore the harsh comments, they come from a place of deep pain. In the end you will find much benefit here.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## D0nnivain

Hi welcome. 

Your post doesn't make sense to me. Could you please elaborate? If you are "Happily Married" why was there infidelity? That is either born or dissatisfaction or causes insurmountable pain. 

Hopefully you will find an outlet here that puts you on the best path for you.


----------



## Kristy37

D0nnivain said:


> Hi welcome.
> 
> Your post doesn't make sense to me. Could you please elaborate? If you are "Happily Married" why was there infidelity? That is either born or dissatisfaction or causes insurmountable pain.
> 
> Hopefully you will find an outlet here that puts you on the best path for you.


Selfishly not dealing with issues is my fault. Doesn't mean I'm not happy. I was trying to highlight my regret.


----------



## D0nnivain

I wish you well but as I said in your other thread, I think you need a new job ASAP.


----------



## Kristy37

D0nnivain said:


> I wish you well but as I said in your other thread, I think you need a new job ASAP.


Am looking. Thank you


----------



## Asterix

D0nnivain said:


> I wish you well but as I said in your other thread, I think you need a new job ASAP.


Which other thread?


----------



## Sufi22

Hi Krysty, it looks like your other thread has disappeared. I know it got pretty angry. I hope you continue to work on why and how you got to the space where you gave yourself permission to cheat. Individual counseling may be easier for you or, as I suggested in my other post, there may be a more helpful group here in the Reconciliation forum in TAM or at the Wayward forum in surviving.infidelity.com. In either case, I think looking at articles, like Josephs' Letter and the guide for a Wayward in the Healing Library in SI could be helpful for you. Good luck


----------



## uwe.blab

Kristy37 said:


> Am looking. Thank you


Kristy-- sorry the other discussion got so out of hand. Keep doing your soul-searching and practicing as much transparency as humanly possible with your husband.


----------



## Tested_by_stress

Take a job in another field if you have to but, you must get out of your current job if there is to be any hope or of repairing what you've done. Once the hysterical bonding is over, you've got some major work ahead of you.


----------



## Zedd

Sorry you felt the need to have your other thread deleted, but it was out of hand. I get it.

Here's another user who long ago was in a similar situation as you. It's not quite the same, but hopefully you can draw some helpful information from it. She was a wayward as well.









How Much Detail?


********** Update: 2/11/2015 This thread was was originally posted in June, 2012. Since that time, with communication, compassion, understanding, and forgiveness, my husband and I have now happily reconciled. I have chosen to leave this thread open because others have found our story to be...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Cynthia

Hi @Kristy37, I'm sorry things got so out of hand in your other thread. I think that you are pretty matter of fact about what happened and that confuses people sometimes. For what it's worth, being completely transparent with your husband, like you are, is the best course of action. Trickle truth makes things worse and can completely blow up a marriage even 30 years later. There are examples on this site. You are avoiding this from happening to you.
Many people on this site think that reconciliation is a waste of time and energy, but studies show marriages can be healed and thrive if the work is put into resolving issues, if the offender is truly repentant. I hope you are reading some of the books that were recommended. You were given some excellent resources.
Good luck on finding a new and better job away from the AP.
You can do this. I believe your marriage has a good chance of healing, because you are willing to do the work.


----------



## The IT Guy

Hi Kristy! Welcome! I hope you find the help you need here.


----------



## MattMatt

Zedd said:


> Sorry you felt the need to have your other thread deleted, but it was out of hand. I get it.
> 
> Here's another user who long ago was in a similar situation as you. It's not quite the same, but hopefully you can draw some helpful information from it. She was a wayward as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Much Detail?
> 
> 
> ********** Update: 2/11/2015 This thread was was originally posted in June, 2012. Since that time, with communication, compassion, understanding, and forgiveness, my husband and I have now happily reconciled. I have chosen to leave this thread open because others have found our story to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkaboutmarriage.com


@Kristy37 didn't have her thread deleted. The thread has been restored.


----------



## Zedd

MattMatt said:


> @Kristy37 didn't have her thread deleted. The thread has been restored.


Yeah, it was gone when I replied. I mostly wanted her to have access to some good information since the other one was getting so f'n bad.

Also, Kristy, if you @ EI, she will come read and answer your questions. She's a good person. She's around from time to time.


----------



## MattMatt

Kristy has been banned as a troll.


----------

